# 2001 330I Offset ?



## raiderboy (Apr 27, 2006)

I am running 17" 225/45/r17's all around on my 330. How do I know what the offset is in order to purchase new rims ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

35-45mm offset should be fine, but there is more to wheel fitment than offset. You have center bore, brake clearances, and other issues to look at. The wheel seller should be able to tell you if a specific wheel will fit your car, not make you figure it out on your own.

You can view a list of wheels that we carry that fit your car here : 
Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------

